# What Kind Of Plant?



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

I've had this plant for just over a year now, and the guy where I bought it had no idea and now I'd like to find more but it gets complicated when you don't know the name of the plant.

Can anyone help?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Looks like a type of hygrophila.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks PGuru!
Just googled it and it looks like it might be Hygrophila corymbosa.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

Pg you beat me to it!! It looks just like my hygro


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

TheCableGuy said:


> Thanks PGuru!
> Just googled it and it looks like it might be* Hygrophila corymbosa*.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks for the confirmation Dippy









Now I'll know what to ask for at my lfs


----------

